# Adding some additional sound devices to the porch & basement



## squatchie16 (Jan 29, 2007)

I decided that would start upgrading/adding to the sound setup inside & outside my house. Nothing real fancy or out of the pages of a magazine, just simple little improvements here and there.

So far i have ordered a pair of Dayton speakers for the covered front porch to run off my receiver in the living room. They look good on paper, i hope to have them & get them installed in about a week, check em out here: http://www.parts-express.com/pe/show...number=310-058

If those sound good (i think they will) i was thinking of adding four of these in the basement ceiling: http://www.parts-express.com/pe/show...number=300-372What are some thoughts/suggestions on the basement setup...it's not particullary finished so i dont have walls to put speakers into. I thought putting these in the ceiling (not finished, just floor joists) would be the most out of the way and have similar quality/sound that the Cerwin-Vega Re25's i am using now.

(also on the home audio site....but no one goes there)


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

squatchie16 said:


> I decided that would start upgrading/adding to the sound setup inside & outside my house. Nothing real fancy or out of the pages of a magazine, just simple little improvements here and there.
> 
> So far i have ordered a pair of Dayton speakers for the covered front porch to run off my receiver in the living room. They look good on paper, i hope to have them & get them installed in about a week, check em out here: http://www.parts-express.com/pe/show...number=310-058
> 
> ...


links dont work


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

drocpsu said:


> links dont work


Parts Expressayton IO650W 6-1/2" Indoor/Outdoor Speaker Pair White

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-372&FTR=300-372&CFID=6199960&CFTOKEN=93097327


----------



## squatchie16 (Jan 29, 2007)

sorry about that



metanium said:


> Parts Expressayton IO650W 6-1/2" Indoor/Outdoor Speaker Pair White
> 
> Parts Expressayton ES80W 8" 2-Way In-Wall Speaker Pair


Thanks for posting those for me, got the outdoor ones in and hooked them up ghetto style inside and they sound pretty darn good. Cant wait to put them outside and see what they can do


----------

